# December Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## rlemert

I hope this is not too presumptuous of me, and moderators feel free to delete this thread if I'm overstepping my bounds, but I thought I'd help Sharon out by setting up the December nomination thread while she's out of action. I'm not sure I'd be able to set up the voting polls for her though, if someone else could tackle that.

Rich

- - -

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):
Free TPF membership for 12 months.
And $25! (currently in the form of an Amazon gift card)
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2015 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of November 2015 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning twice in a 6-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize twice.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:








The red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## Designer

O.K., here we go with the first nomination:  "Inside Cobh Cathedral" by jaomul here:  Inside Cobh Cathedral


----------



## Designer

Reflections of the Champions (#10) by ronlane here:  State championship game. (Image heavy) | Photography Forum


----------



## tirediron

Scots Pines on a Frosty Day by Tim Tucker:


----------



## snowbear

Snowy got off the ground #1 by @MSnowy


----------



## jcdeboever

tirediron said:


> Scots Pines on a Frosty Day by Tim Tucker:


This is one of the most incredible photos I have seen on here. I am no expert but this looks amazing to me.


----------



## jcdeboever

TimTucker
 With these apples will fail to amaze you.

Well they didn't

With these apples I will fail to amaze you. | Photography Forum







Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

"Life is Art" by OldHippy:


----------



## FITBMX

*Wild Origins - A Tribal Editorial, #4. By FKP007.*
Wild Origins - A Tribal Editorial | Photography Forum


----------



## FITBMX

*Wild Origins - A Tribal Editorial, #7. By FKP007.*
Wild Origins - A Tribal Editorial | Photography Forum


----------



## FITBMX

There are only 8 photos so far, we can do better than that!


----------



## Tim Tucker

Windy Road - kdthomas

Winding Road | Photography Forum

Simple and has a great flow to it.


----------



## snowbear

Come on, folks; only a couple more days left for nominations!


----------



## snowbear

Nominations close on 6 January - Last Call.


----------

